# white Perch 8-4-19



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Good weather, good tide. good fishing. I stopped fishing around 8:00 this morning with 22 perch and one cat I didn't want. All on the albino colored little jig. Eat more perch.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy I think it's time for you to stop using the word "fishing" and start using the word "catching" in your reports.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

LOL! Mike, I use to say I lucked into these fish this morning. Thanks Mike! It don't matter no one likes pan fishing on this fishing forum. I might surprise you all and go to Delaware and catch some flounder, spot, and maybe croaker's.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Andy, the last time I looked my name was Nick not Mike. You said "It don't matter no one likes pan fishing on this fishing forum". Well if it wasn't for your pan fish and that of Judy this forum would be dead. Keep posting.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

andypat said:


> LOL! Mike, I use to say I lucked into these fish this morning. Thanks Mike! It don't matter no one likes pan fishing on this fishing forum. I might surprise you all and go to Delaware and catch some flounder, spot, and maybe croaker's.


I love your panfish reports, Andy! I live in Pennsylvania so my reports aren't to relevant to this forum, but try to make a report any time I fish md or de. About to make a weekend report now!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Hey Andy, the last time I looked my name was Nick not Mike. You said "It don't matter no one likes pan fishing on this fishing forum". Well if it wasn't for your pan fish and that of Judy this forum would be dead. Keep posting.


LMAO! Sorry NICK. Wonder who Mike is.? LOL!


----------



## mathman (Aug 8, 2017)

I love panfishing. Just wish I had as consistent and nearby fishing as you Andy. 



andypat said:


> I might surprise you all and go to Delaware and catch some flounder, spot, and maybe croaker's.


Go for it Andy! Be safe though.


----------



## Donp (Jan 3, 2017)

I love your panfishing reports as well. I pan fish every weekend from a boat so I don't post reports. It takes me three times longer to catch the same amount, but one advantage I have is fishing under the bridge when it's hot. The wind funnels between the pilings making it a very enjoyable day.


----------



## KAYO (Jun 21, 2002)

andypat said:


> Good weather, good tide. good fishing. I stopped fishing around 8:00 this morning with 22 perch and one cat I didn't want. All on the albino colored little jig. Eat more perch.
> View attachment 61047
> View attachment 61049
> View attachment 61051


Andy, I love your reports. They are informative and entertaining. Please don't stop sharing your experiences.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Kayo, I'm not going to stop posting reports. I like doing it. Been making fishing reports for about twenty years. First in FL. Now in Md. I also like taking pictures. It serves as a fishing log for me.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

are the spots running yet around kent narrows


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ba0021 said:


> are the spots running yet around kent narrows


Yes, I am sure they are.


----------

